# WOC -- pink lipliner



## Curly1908 (Apr 19, 2009)

What's your favorite lipliner for pink lippies?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 19, 2009)

Mine are by  NYX 

848 Flower 
839 Dolly Pink


----------



## MissResha (Apr 19, 2009)

^^Yup, and NYX pencil in Bloom.


----------



## Ziya (Apr 19, 2009)

I love Beurre, Cranapple and Magenta! 
Beurre is a dirty plummy neutral pink..If that makes any sense
Cranapple is the perfect in your face reddened pink
and Magenta is AMAZING under fuschia based lippies like Show Orchid, GAT and Lickable. It even looks great under a barbie pink like Chatterbox! I love all my lipliners!


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I love Beurre, Cranapple and Magenta! 
Beurre is a dirty plummy neutral pink..If that makes any sense
Cranapple is the perfect in your face reddened pink
and *Magenta is AMAZING under fuschia based lippies like Show Orchid*, GAT and Lickable. It even looks great under a barbie pink like Chatterbox! I love all my lipliners!_

 
that combo is gorgeous, also beet is very lovely as well.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah with Fuschia's and dark plums ...I love Magenta, Plum and Beet...


----------



## urbanD0LL (Apr 20, 2009)

i like NYX in fuschia and pinky .


----------



## seymone25 (Apr 20, 2009)

MAC Eyeliner in Pinkie


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Apr 22, 2009)

MAC lip pencil in half red, is a dusty pink on me...


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 22, 2009)

NYX Plum, Cola and Fuschia


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 22, 2009)

I like NYX Pinky for barbie pinks and Rose for soft pinks.  Mauve for pinky nudes (I swear its VGV in a lipliner).  I want to get MAC Magenta.  Is NYX Fuchsia similar?  I really love their liners.


----------



## Snootus0722 (Apr 23, 2009)

Mac cremestick liner in naked rose.


----------



## L281173 (Apr 24, 2009)

I like MAC's Currant Lipliner for Pink Lipsticks such as Girl About Town.


----------



## F.A.B. (Apr 25, 2009)

Lancome lipliner in Berry.  I don't have it but it's on my wish list:-D

I have pretty much all of the NYX lipliners that's been named.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 25, 2009)

nyx pinky as well


----------



## uabiola (May 3, 2009)

I like Plum lipliner


----------



## Curly1908 (May 6, 2009)

You ladies are awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have ordered NYX l/l in Dolly Pink, Pinky, and Rose!  (Dominichulinda has the best swatches ever!)  Unfortunately, NYX isn't sold in my city, but it's still pretty cheap ordering online. 

I also plan on trying MAC l/l in Nake Rose, Cranapple, and Currant later on.


----------



## Georgia2009 (May 6, 2009)

For pink lipsticks i used only two lipliners:
NYX and Mac Current


----------



## makeupD0LL (May 6, 2009)

i LOVE NYX 828 Ever lipliner


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 7, 2009)

my everyday is plum by mac
durvesh(sp) or something like that is ok
i like beet, magenta, quartz(is one my favs too),
i still have cranberry
auburn

all mac products


----------



## HerShe (May 8, 2009)

MAC pink treat lip liner


----------

